

Ask HN: Did anyone hear back from HP/Palm on the developer Touchpads? - stfu

A few weeks ago there was a posting [1] that HP/Palm is selling Touchpads to developers for a $149 fee. I contacted them back then and so far I didn't hear back.<p>Did anyone receive a message from them in regards to the discount codes?<p>[1] http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3199739
======
huntero
Yes, I received an email from them on Tuesday(11-22-11) with a coupon code.

------
pktm
I didn't. I don't have any additional information, though. Sorry; I wish I
could be more helpful.

------
consultutah
Yes. Let me know if you want the code. I've decided I'll get a fire instead.

~~~
stfu
I would love to! Please drop me a line at stfu_hn@yahoo.com

------
roostermarley
Got my codes on the 22nd, placed order and the items shipped same day.

------
ImprovedSilence
I didn't. I wonder if you had to download and install their developer toolkit.
I wasn't about to do that unless I knew I was getting one.

------
stfu
Clickable: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3199739>

------
Concours
I didn't , I wish I could get at least one.

